# Sacramento: CBS going from KOVR to Viacom-owned KMAX?



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

*Media Savvy: Nervous days at KMAX and KOVR*

In the curious calculus of the television business, one local station's upper-management change can send people reeling inside two different broadcast buildings.

Apparently, that's also the case at Channel 13 (KOVR), where the KMAX management change has given new life to two old rumors:

That media giant Viacom might move its CBS affiliation in Sacramento to KMAX, which is currently a UPN affiliate, and that Viacom is also trying to acquire KOVR outright. (Viacom owns the UPN and CBS networks, along with 39 TV stations - including KMAX.)

Full article here


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Mark Holtz said:


> *Media Savvy: Nervous days at KMAX and KOVR*
> 
> That media giant Viacom might move its CBS affiliation in Sacramento to KMAX, which is currently a UPN affiliate, and that Viacom is also trying to acquire KOVR outright. (Viacom owns the UPN and CBS networks, along with 39 TV stations - including KMAX.)
> 
> Full article here


They should either buy KOVR or move the affiliation because viewers in the Sacramento market have complained that KOVR does not carry the CBS daytime soap Guiding Light at 2pm for years. They have to watch on KPIX San Francisco or those that can't get it are out of luck!


----------

